# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

## haiphongtravel

Yahoo1 : taudulichnhatrang 
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

Lời đầu tiên, Công ty Du lịch HẢI PHONG ( ISLANDS BOATTRIP Travel) xin hân hạnh gửi lời chào nồng nhiệt đến Quý khách.

Với mong muốn mang lại dịch vụ chất lượng cao, phục vụ Quý Khách cùng Gia Đình. Công ty Du lịch HẢI PHONG (ISLANDS BOATTRIP Travel) hi vọng sẽ là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý Khách. Khi quý khách viếng thăm thành phố biển nha trang .
Ngoài sự tận tình - chu đáo với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp của chúng tôi, chắc chắn Quý khách sẽ được tư vấn bởi Công ty Du lịch HẢI PHONG (ISLAND BOATTRIP Travel. Hi vọng rằng Quý khách sẽ hài lòng với những dịch vụ của chúng tôi, bởi chúng tôi luôn Hướng đến hoàn hảo - Tạo sự khác biệt tận tình và phục vụ các dịch vụ của công ty chúng tôi . Một lần nữa, chân thành cảm ơn sự quan tâm của Quý Khách đã dành cho Công ty Du lịch  HẢI PHONG trong thời gian qua.

Ngoài những tour du lịch biển đảo do công ty  HẢI PHONG  tổ chức , còn hợp tác với Công Ty cổ phần du lịch Vinpearl và trở thành một trong những đại lý chính thức bán vé tham quan Vinpearl. Để tiện lợi cho việc mua vé tham quan Vinpaerl Land của các đơn vị cá nhân và tập thể , công ty chúng tôi đưa ra thông tin về dịch vụ vé tham quan Vinpearl như sau:

* Loại thẻMệnh giá
+ giá thị trường : Vé người lớn 500.000/người 
giá bán ra : 480.000 / người ( giảm 20k/1 vé )
+ giá thị trường Vé trẻ em : chiều cao từ(0.95 - 1.4m) 400.000/người 
giá bán ra : 385.000 / người ( giảm 15k / 1 vé )
* Đi bằng phương tiện khác 
+ giá thị trường : Vé người lớn 430.000/người
giá bán ra : 420.000 / người ( giảm 10k / 1 vé )
+ giá thị trường Vé trẻ em : chiều cao từ (0.95- 1.4m) 350.000/người
giá bán ra : 340.000 / người ( giảm 10k / 1 vé )

+ Công ty chúng tôi cung cấp vé cáp treo vinpearlland với giá cực kỳ ưu đãi đối với các đối tác . vui lòng liên hệ với công ty chúng tôi , công ty chúng tôi luôn có giá ưu đãi đối với khách hàng liên hệ trực tiếp . quý khách có thể truy cập vào website . http://nhatrangbiendao.vn/ Email : taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com để biết thông tin về công ty chúng tôi . 

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH HẢI PHONG
Địa chỉ: : 96A9 trần phú – nha trang – khánh hòa
Điện thoại: 0582. 205 205 / 0582. 207 757 
HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
Email: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
http://www.nhatrangbiendao.vn
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang 
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## hoaban

Chúc bác làm ăn phát đạt.

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## annanguyen

sao k thấy giá vé

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé tham quan vinpearl - hòn ngọc việt

----------

